# Rayman club



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Because it is needed. ^^

Members:
Ruffledfeathers (me)
Astro
Mike the Foxhog
DonKarasuMan

I only like rayman one and rayman two...I love rayman one more though. Which games do you like?


----------



## Astro (Jan 12, 2009)

The Raving Rabbids games are good but ITS.NOT.RAYMAN.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Astro said:


> The Raving Rabbids games are good but ITS.NOT.RAYMAN.


Agreed.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Rayman 1 was the BEST THING EVER.

Rayman 2 and 3 were pretty good.

Raving Rabbids wasn't that great and the Rabbids are so oversold now I don't even want to try any more of them. I mean, a Rayman gime without plums? What's up with that? THE PEOPLE NEED PLUMS.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Rayman 1 was the BEST THING EVER.
> 
> Rayman 2 and 3 were pretty good.
> 
> Raving Rabbids wasn't that great and the Rabbids are so oversold now I don't even want to try any more of them. I mean, a Rayman gime without plums? What's up with that? THE PEOPLE NEED PLUMS.


I know. The old rayman was perfectly fine. Why don't they just make one game with rabbids, and a good old rayaman game! It grinds my gears. Rayman was my treasured game...and I loved him!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I know. The old rayman was perfectly fine. Why don't they just make one game with rabbids, and a good old rayaman game! It grinds my gears. Rayman was my treasured game...and I loved him!


Oh? In what way? ;3

xD 

Oh yeah- who do you guys think would win in a fight, Mr Sax or Mr Stone?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Oh? In what way? ;3
> 
> xD


I had a HUGE crush on him when I played rayman 1. <3


> Oh yeah- who do you guys think would win in a fight, Mr Sax or Mr Stone?


Mr Stone could throw rocks in Mr sax's mouth...stopping his note attack...so maybe Mr stone could win?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I had a HUGE crush on him when I played rayman 1. <3


Wow, and I was kidding! xD



> Mr Stone could throw rocks in Mr sax's mouth...stopping his note attack...so maybe Mr stone could win?


Eh, I think Mr Sax... but Mr Skops would kick both their asses any day :D The dude is a GIANT SCORPION with A BIG ANGRY FACE.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Wow, and I was kidding! xD


Heh, Mum and Tom used to tease me about it.


> Eh, I think Mr Sax... but Mr Skops would kick both their asses any day :D The dude is a GIANT SCORPION with A BIG ANGRY FACE.


Yeah, he is awesome. I used to think his name was Joe cuz of the demo...where rayman is battling him in Joe's dinner place thing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Yeah, he is awesome. I used to think his name was Joe cuz of the demo...where rayman is battling him in Joe's dinner place thing.


Joe the Scorpion ^^

I love how every Rayman boss except Moskito and Space Mama's name begins with "Mr". You'd expect them to go with something more dramatic or threatening... but no, Mr Sax, Mr Stone, Mr Skops and Mr Dark. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Joe the Scorpion ^^


Yeah, it fit to me. 


> I love how every Rayman boss except Moskito and Space Mama's name begins with "Mr". You'd expect them to go with something more dramatic or threatening... but no, Mr Sax, Mr Stone, Mr Skops and Mr Dark. xD


They had to make it cute for the kids. ^^; XD


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Joe was the alien in the bar, btw. He gives you a firefly after you fix the lighting.

Eh I used to be a huge Rayman freak, I created all these levels and all...

I don't get how you befriend Moskito, then fight him in his nest...unless they're two competely different...moskitos.

Mr. Dark does sound threatening D:


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> I don't get how you befriend Moskito, then fight him in his nest...unless they're two competely different...moskitos.


I always thought there was two, and they were brothers or something.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there are two mosquitos. I always called the one in the Anguish Lagoon "Moskito Jr" or something like that :D

Grrr, today I got past Eat At Joe's and reached the bit where you first see Mr Skops in Mr Skops' Stalactites, then ran out of lives >< So I'm right back to Eat At Joe's again. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

=/ I wish I had a chipped ps2 so I could play again...grrr...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 14, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> =/ I wish I had a chipped ps2 so I could play again...grrr...


Just break into my house and steal _my_ PS2 :3

...actually, don't. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

XDDD

I did play an atari version of the game...on a rom. But it had no sound. I love the music of rayman, its awesome!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 14, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> XDDD
> 
> I did play an atari version of the game...on a rom. But it had no sound. I love the music of rayman, its awesome!


The music's kinda messed up on my Rayman disc. First it was just in the Dream Forest, where it kept skipping/randomly stopping/playing the wrong music, but today the "bum-bum-badada-bum-bum-da-badabadabumbum" that plays whenever you start a level went REALLY weird and when I touched a ! sign the sound effects were wrong.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, that sucks. =/ Its like what happened to my bro's lego racer's game. Oh well. 

Whats your fave music in rayman?

Mine is band land... <3 Least the first part anyway.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I liked the cave ones, specifically the two that play in Crystal Palace. The first stage to Mr. Dark's Dare was also pretty awesome...and Mr. Stone's battle theme. The 'pencil scratching' theme was also pretty good, and so was the third stage to Bongo Hills. Overall, it's one of those better soundtracks, though it's a little childish (which is paradoxical, given the frustrating difficulty of the game D:)



> and when I touched a ! sign the sound effects were wrong.


It's already quite wrong tbh...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 15, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> I liked the cave ones, specifically the two that play in Crystal Palace. The first stage to Mr. Dark's Dare was also pretty awesome...and Mr. Stone's battle theme. The 'pencil scratching' theme was also pretty good, and so was the third stage to Bongo Hills. Overall, it's one of those better soundtracks, though it's a little childish (which is paradoxical, given the frustrating difficulty of the game D:)


Yeah, I know. Even my mum (who was an avid rayman fan) struggled on most of the levels. XD

I used to be scared of the swamps of forgetfulness level. The music made me cry.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 15, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Whats your fave music in rayman?
> 
> Mine is band land... <3 Least the first part anyway.


The game has pretty nice music all round. Moskito and Mr Skops' themes were pretty good, as was the Mr Dark battle music... and The Caves of Skops has some really beautiful pieces imo :D

Yay, today I beat Mr Skops... but then forgot to save, went to find some cages, Game Overed and lost all my progress >< So I'm back to Eat At Joe's again. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to use passwords instead of saving. XD


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Using passwords was my only way to get to the Candy Chateau (I love that name <3), since there was supposedly some unliberated cages in the Swamps and Eraser Plains. But I'm sure I've found them all... :/

I couldn't get passed the place with the Rayclone, though. And the music there was kinda creepy...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah,and the fact it was the cutest level there. XD Cake!


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 16, 2009)

It was cute...but the Rayclone level had creepy music/sound effects...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 16, 2009)

I should watch a vid of that level...I never got that far. I do love the rayclone though.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yay, today I beat Mr Skops... but then forgot to save, went to find some cages, Game Overed and lost all my progress >< So I'm back to Eat At Joe's again. xD


Eat at Joe's is hard...I always die on the water level, what with the sharks and all... (and that's the last level, the other levels with the spiders and 'elevators' are pretty annoying as well).

Stalactites is pretty easy...well, considering it only has one level before you get to verse him. The stage with the lava and 'Rayman claw' is pretty easy, and the boss battle's just so-so. Space Mama, on the other hand...



Ruffledfeathers said:


> I should watch a vid of that level...I never got that far. I do love the rayclone though.


He's notoriously hard to outsmart...and all the big apple 'P's are all in narrow corners...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> He's notoriously hard to outsmart...and all the big apple 'P's are all in narrow corners...


I have so far seen no videos of him...its a shame cuz he sounds really cool. 

They should have put him in the other rayman games


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> Stalactites is pretty easy...well, considering it only has one level before you get to verse him. The stage with the lava and 'Rayman claw' is pretty easy, and the boss battle's just so-so. Space Mama, on the other hand...


Grr, Space Mama was soooooo frustrating... she was one of those bosses wher you know exactly what to do and how, but you still can't stop fucking up and losing. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw a video of the two space mama things. =/ She looks evilll.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I saw a video of the two space mama things. =/ She looks evilll.


She really is.

And she has no connection to a world made of stationery.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

*shrugs* Maybe someone drew her! XD

And then she came to life like in one of the parts of zapp!


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, she's a pirate, and a space...pirate, she uses kitchenware and a washing machine to fight...that's pretty creative to me ^^;;


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 18, 2009)

A lot of the rayman stuff was quirky though. Like...um...the big bad guy being in a land of cakes!


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 18, 2009)

There was also a broomstick for some reason in the second stage of Crystal Palace [/umm...]

Seriously, the game got more random the more you progressed. There wasn't much randomness (or such) in the Dream Forest...then you go into a land of music (okay...), then you go into a mountain place which wasn't particularly random, but Space Mama just kills the player xD


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 20, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> There was also a broomstick for some reason in the second stage of Crystal Palace [/umm...]


Even caves need sweeping sometimes.


> There wasn't much randomness (or such) in the Dream Forest...


The weird plant(?) that has lips and sicks up hunters would like to disagree with you there. xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> The weird plant(?) that has lips and sicks up hunters would like to disagree with you there. xD


That creature gave me nightmares. @_@


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh right...still, at least it had *some* logical placement.

Can you kill that thing? Or do you just have to wait for it to splirt something out then jump over it?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you just dodged it. I remember punching it for ages and getting nowhere.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, except you were probably swarmed with turtle psychopaths.

And *gasp* it's Moskito and it's gonna sting meh D:


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 21, 2009)

I always thought they were explorers...not turtles. I liked the small ones who tried to lick you.

Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 21, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> Oh right...still, at least it had *some* logical placement.
> 
> Can you kill that thing? Or do you just have to wait for it to splirt something out then jump over it?


Punch it in the lips, it collapses, you jump over and continue along your way.

It took a while for me to remember that xP

@Ruffledfeathers: :o WANT.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 25, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Punch it in the lips, it collapses, you jump over and continue along your way.
> 
> It took a while for me to remember that xP
> 
> @Ruffledfeathers: :o WANT.


Me too. I wish they would have stayed 2d. I guess it wouldn't have sold as much though. But the old rayman is the rayman I fell in love with. Not the 3d one, he's ugleh.


----------

